# The best 5' PTO Tiller



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Looking to buy a 5' tiller for my Mitsubishi MT2801FD tractor. lots of clay. forward or reverse rotation? Don't want to buy used, as I don't want someone else's problems.
Also, was thinking of a disk plow, which is better, tiller or disk?


----------



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

Depends on purpose.

Here in Kentucky my soil is hard clay. I would use tiller for garden and disk for grass.

Lets see what others say.


----------

